# Fell MOB Wireless FOB issues and experiences?



## sylversyde (11 mo ago)

I installed the Fell Man Overboard system on my BlackJack and while I really like the concept, continue to experience some odd issues. Has anyone else experienced/solved these? Thanks in advance.

Persistent beeping
Inability to start engine or reset from green to red and back


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I put one of these on my boat about 6 months ago. I like it but it seems that the instructions assume that the user had a hand in designing the system from the start. Just when I think I've figured out the different operating modes, I run into a problem and have to review the operating instructions again. I believe the beeping is caused when the engine shuts down due to a loss of the fob signal. Once a short time (6 seconds?) has passed, the system will allow you to restart the engine without pairing the system to the fob (this allows others in the boat to restart the motor and rescue you once you've fallen overboard with the fob). The beep (every 30 seconds or so) is to remind you that the engine is operating in the "unpaired' mode and that you have no man overboard protection. Try pushing the fob button once to re-pair it and you should see an indication that the system is back to normal. 

All of this info is in the directions that came with the system but the printing is very small and the information on how the system operates is spread all over the page rather than being presented in a cohesive manner. In the mean time, I'd keep the directions (and a magnifying glass) handy.

Also, I think I noticed a tendency for the system to lose communication with the fob (hence shutting down the engine)
when the fob battery nears depletion.


----------



## sylversyde (11 mo ago)

@Frank Ucci Thanks very much, sounds like exactly what I'm experiencing. Very helpful


----------

